# Word of the Week - Week 30, 2015



## SENC (Jul 19, 2015)

patration - a noun meaning perfection or completion of something

Tony's patration of the wooden hairstick will certainly bring him great fame and fortune.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Jul 19, 2015)

My lack of patration or proper spelling is caused by me fat fingering the keyboard

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------

